# My progression thread, I guess. (Road to Sub-10 CFOP) | (Re)Learning PLL



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Yep, I'm doing it. I'm posting a progression thread. So like every week I'll post something on this thread which relates to my road to sub 10! To kick this off, I'll start by posting some times here:

Solve 1: 21.96 (PB!)
Solve 2: 27.31
Solve 3: 26.07
Solve 4: 27.42
Solve 5: 28.98
Average of 5: 26.93 (PB Average!)

I'm starting backslotting and dual color neutrality (on yellow side and white side) and then maybe some advanced F2L cases I'm having trouble on!


----------



## Milominx (Feb 1, 2021)

Good Luck


----------



## Nir1213 (Feb 1, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Yep, I'm doing it. I'm posting a progression thread. So like every week I'll post something on this thread which relates to my road to sub 10! To kick this off, I'll start by posting some times here:
> 
> Solve 1: 21.96 (PB!)
> Solve 2: 27.31
> ...


Whats with the free robux stuff bruh

anyway hope you achieve your goal!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 1, 2021)

@Nir1213 FREE ROBUX is a joke, soo... oh and thanks @Milominx and you too Nir!


----------



## Rubuscu (Feb 1, 2021)

Your times are exactly the same as I get nowadays. Also the things you are planning to learn are also the same as mine. My PB was also 21 seconds some days ago. I also get roughly the same average of 5 as you got!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Was expecting a rickroll in your free Robux thing lol


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 1, 2021)

I am color neutral but I still average 36 seconds. Any tips?


----------



## Milominx (Feb 1, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> I am color neutral but I still average 36 seconds. Any tips?


Practice f2l


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 10, 2021)

So I've been experimenting with different alg combos to shave some time off my solves, and turns out, I found some new ones for PLL. (Beginner-friendly, combines two algs.)

F Perm (One I use):
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Ja Perm (One I use):
AUF so that Block is on left, Y Perm + T Perm solves) 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Should I keep using these combinations or should I switch to actually learning the algs?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 10, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> So I've been experimenting with different alg combos to shave some time off my solves, and turns out, I found some new ones for PLL. (Beginner-friendly, combines two algs.)
> 
> F Perm (One I use):
> M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
> ...


Good job finding these combos, but they're no better, if not worst, than just two look PLL. You should probably learn actual PLL instead.


----------



## GScuber (Feb 10, 2021)

I think you can definitely reach sub 15 by summer 2022 bc I've been cubing since 7 months and I average low 13's, obviously everyone is different and progresses at a different rythm but I definitely think you can make it! good luck


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 10, 2021)

@WarriorCatCuber Yeah I thought so. But uhm... while learning PLL should I leave the G perms for last? I’m terrified by their diagrams.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 10, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> @WarriorCatCuber Yeah I thought so. But uhm... while learning PLL should I leave the G perms for last? I’m terrified by their diagrams.


yes I would laeve them for last. Maybe you can do the GA perm now


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 10, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> @WarriorCatCuber Yeah I thought so. But uhm... while learning PLL should I leave the G perms for last? I’m terrified by their diagrams.


well, they are the most common cases. I actually learned them before N perms but suit yourself. I would learn the most common cases first, then the less common cases. I learned, and would recommend learning in this order:
You probably already know (If you don’t then learn them now)
Ua
Ub
Y
Aa
Z
H
Then Learn these (in order)
Ab
T
Ja
Jb
Ra
Rb
F
Y
V
Ga
Gc
Gb
Gd
E
Na
Nb
The reason you don’t learn G perms alphabetically is because the Ga/Gc and Gb/Gd are just mirrors of each other. Also, learn good algs early on. Even though they might be harder to learn or finger trick right now, it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 11, 2021)

But I’ve learned Y and T... and I don’t know A perms yet so.. I’m gonna start with A perms then go to J, F in the same order that you said.


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 11, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> well, they are the most common cases. I actually learned them before N perms but suit yourself. I would learn the most common cases first, then the less common cases. I learned, and would recommend learning in this order:
> You probably already know (If you don’t then learn them now)
> Ua
> Ub
> ...


Yes but I suppose that you would likely know the T perm before the A perm
And I recently learnt pll and do NOT use the M U U perms


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes I thought so as well. I can execute R U R’ moves faster than M U moves.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 11, 2021)

If you want a one size fits all alg(for OH, Big cubes, FMC etc.) then learn the RU or RUS U perms bc MU sucks for OH, big cubes and FMC if you plan to do these in the future. Actually, using R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 for Ua and R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' for Ub would be the "best combo" but choosing algs is just personal preferences ig


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Well, currently I’m not good at advanced cube notations like S, S’ and so on. So I personally like the 2 Look PLL alg because I can execute that faster than the M U variant and the one with S moves.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> If you want a one size fits all alg(for OH, Big cubes, FMC etc.) then learn the RU or RUS U perms bc MU sucks for OH, big cubes and FMC if you plan to do these in the future. Actually, using R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 for Ua and R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' for Ub would be the "best combo" but choosing algs is just personal preferences ig


cuz S moves are so good for Big cubes  . Also the fastest OH method(Roux) has a lot of MU


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> cuz S moves are so good for Big cubes  . Also the fastest OH method(Roux) has a lot of MU


1) Ofc it's as true as the sun rising in the north
2):sad YruRU noises:


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 1) Ofc it's as true as the sun rising in the north


so are you saying you think S moves are good for big cubes?


Cubing Forever said:


> If you want a one size fits all alg(for OH, Big cubes, FMC etc.) then learn the RU or RUS U perms bc MU sucks for OH, big cubes and FMC if you plan to do these in the future. Actually, using R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 for Ua and R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' for Ub would be the "best combo" but choosing algs is just personal preferences ig


I think you can't have a one size fits all alg. MU, RU, and RUS are all pretty good for th (but RU is kinda too many moves) RU is probably best for OH and big cubes, though , and RUS is best for FMC


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah Roux is fast but it's based on M U moves, and I don't like those moves.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> so are you saying you think S moves are good for big cubes?
> 
> I think you can't have a one size fits all alg. MU, RU, and RUS are all pretty good for th (but RU is kinda too many moves) RU is probably best for OH and big cubes, though , and RUS is best for FMC


Moral of the story: Don't be lazy while learning algs. Learn Roux if you can't get rid of alg learning laziness

Lol you didn't understand my meme.
(Clue: The sun never rises in the north)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 11, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Yeah Roux is fast but it's based on M U moves, and I don't like those moves.


If you really want to get good at cubing, you have to get good at many different move sets. You can try to change your solving style (eg learning different algs) to fit your preferences, but you should at least be good at RU, RUF, RUL, and MU.

EDIT: RUD too.


----------



## ZB2op (Feb 11, 2021)

F


Cubing Forever said:


> If you want a one size fits all alg(for OH, Big cubes, FMC etc.) then learn the RU or RUS U perms bc MU sucks for OH, big cubes and FMC if you plan to do these in the future. Actually, using R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 for Ua and R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' for Ub would be the "best combo" but choosing algs is just personal preferences ig


MU is only bad if you're trash at table abuse


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Lol you didn't understand my meme.
> (Clue: The sun never rises in the north)


I know the sun rises in the east, I just got confused by the rest of the sentence.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes I finally learned a PLL! The Na Perm! I’m going to knock out the N perms first, because they have the longest algs.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 13, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Yes I finally learned a PLL! The Na Perm! I’m going to knock out the N perms first, because they have the longest algs.


Whatever you are going to learn for Nb perm, ditch it and learn this alg:
r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'

Where lowercase r means turn both the right layers at once

Btw, gl on your progress


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh. But right after I posted that, I started to go for the Nb perm. And, I know the Nb perm now. Rotation less, courtesy of J Perm. Here's the one I use:
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 13, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Oh. But right after I posted that, I started to go for the Nb perm. And, I know the Nb perm now. Rotation less, courtesy of J Perm. Here's the one I use:
> R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R


It's ok, You can always switch later on like I did with 15-18/21 PLLs.
Your alg isn't bad either..


----------



## porkyp10 (Feb 13, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Yes I finally learned a PLL! The Na Perm! I’m going to knock out the N perms first, because they have the longest algs.


Good luck with the Nb perm, it's such an annoying case with no good algs.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 13, 2021)

Again, I’ve already learned it! Very very easy!


----------



## Sub_15 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> I am color neutral but I still average 36 seconds. Any tips?


 
Im not color neutral, but I average 29 seconds


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 14, 2021)

Alright so I’m on my quest to all PLL cases, but I want to make them mostly rotationless. So here are some of the algs I use as of now for 4 cases: Ja, Jb, Na and Nb.

Ja: AUF so that block is facing you. Alg: R’ U L’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 R r

Jb: R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R 

Na: R U R’ U R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R U2 R U’ R’

Nb: R’ U R U’ R F’ U’ F R U R’ F R’ F’ R U’ R
Let me know what you think about these algs and if I should switch or not!


----------



## porkyp10 (Feb 14, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Alright so I’m on my quest to all PLL cases, but I want to make them mostly rotationless. So here are some of the algs I use as of now for 4 cases: Ja, Jb, Na and Nb.
> 
> Ja: AUF so that block is facing you. Alg: R’ U L’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 R r
> 
> ...


Seems pretty standard, but why does your Ja perm end with an r instead of an L?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 14, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Alright so I’m on my quest to all PLL cases, but I want to make them mostly rotationless. So here are some of the algs I use as of now for 4 cases: Ja, Jb, Na and Nb.
> 
> Ja: AUF so that block is facing you. Alg: R’ U L’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 R r
> 
> ...


x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 use this for Ja Perm. Looks quite wonky but really good properly executed


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 14, 2021)

porkyp10 said:


> Seems pretty standard, but why does your Ja perm end with an r instead of an L?


Oh that’s because..... I don’t know. I should probably change that.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 14, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 use this for Ja Perm. Looks quite wonky but really good properly executed


Ok, yeah that seems easier compared to the one I use as of now. And it’s easier. Alright then I’m switching!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 15, 2021)

Alright, so this week, I’m setting a few goals:
Learn 1 PLL set a day.
Start with F2L algs
Try to take apart my cube for the first time
So, since I only have a few PLLs left ( A, F, G, R, E, V) I’m starting off with V perms, and then F, then E, then R, then A and G. Once I finish these from jperm.net, I’ll go to CubeSkills for F2L, then Z3Cubing for cube maintenance. Hope I can do these while studying for annual exams.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 15, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Alright, so this week, I’m setting a few goals:
> Learn 1 PLL set a day.
> Start with F2L algs
> Try to take apart my cube for the first time
> So, since I only have a few PLLs left ( A, F, G, R, E, V) I’m starting off with V perms, and then F, then E, then R, then A and G. Once I finish these from jperm.net, I’ll go to CubeSkills for F2L, then Z3Cubing for cube maintenance. Hope I can do these while studying for annual exams.


Remember you don’t have to have a set routine for everything, and that nothing should feel like a chore


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 15, 2021)

Sub_Fast said:


> Im not color neutral, but I average 29 seconds


Now I'm 26


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 16, 2021)

So, as you all might not know, my cross to f2l is horrible. It takes me 5 seconds to build a cross, 1 second searching for a pair, 10 seconds insertion, 5 seconds OLL, and 7 seconds PLL. How do I improve this? I know I have to work on the cross, because my execution of cross is horrible, and I always focus on the centers while making a cross. And F2L? Should I learn Cross+1 or X-Cross now?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 16, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> So, as you all might not know, my cross to f2l is horrible. It takes me 5 seconds to build a cross, 1 second searching for a pair, 10 seconds insertion, 5 seconds OLL, and 7 seconds PLL. How do I improve this? I know I have to work on the cross, because my execution of cross is horrible, and I always focus on the centers while making a cross. And F2L? Should I learn Cross+1 or X-Cross now?


Just focus on planning a good cross in inspection.
Do not focus on aligning every cross piece after solving them. Solve them relative to one another.
Try at least quad colour neutrality.
Cross+1 or X-Cross shouldn't be prioritized until sub 15.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 16, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> So, as you all might not know, my cross to f2l is horrible. It takes me 5 seconds to build a cross, 1 second searching for a pair, 10 seconds insertion, 5 seconds OLL, and 7 seconds PLL. How do I improve this? I know I have to work on the cross, because my execution of cross is horrible, and I always focus on the centers while making a cross. And F2L? Should I learn Cross+1 or X-Cross now?



Dont go for advanced stuff
Grind youre basics
learn easy Plls and Olls
Efficient F2l
Spam youre cross 
AND JUST DONT FOCUS ON LOOKAHEAD UNTILL SUB 20 best tip ever


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 25, 2021)

PLL is 99% done! The only thing that's left is the Gd Perm! And my cross is about 2 seconds on average! PLL is almost 3 seconds now and F2L is becoming better! Only question now is: what do I learn after full PLL? Oh and you should check out my channel as well! I'm finally getting into the spirit of near daily uploads!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 25, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> PLL is 99% done! The only thing that's left is the Gd Perm! And my cross is about 2 seconds on average! PLL is almost 3 seconds now and F2L is becoming better! Only question now is: what do I learn after full PLL? Oh and you should check out my channel as well! I'm finally getting into the spirit of near daily uploads!


Keep practising, full OLL when you feel like it, drill F2L algs, maybe consider x cross.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 25, 2021)

I think my 2 Look OLL is pretty fast, so I'm not prioritizing OLL until sub 20. I think yeah I should drill F2L algs, because Intuitive isn't cutting it anymore. But I think I'll take a break and focus on my studies because exams are coming soon... so I'll occasionally drill in my free time.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 25, 2021)

New PB! Sub-15 single! 12.77! It had a PLL skip!


----------



## ZB2op (Feb 26, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> AND JUST DONT FOCUS ON LOOKAHEAD UNTIL SUB 20 best tip ever


Probably more like sub 17 or 15


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 26, 2021)

New vid! First review!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 26, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> New vid! First review!


Very nice!


----------



## Garf (Feb 26, 2021)

Maybe you experiment with the RS3M-2020 you bought and J-Perm's RS3M 2020.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 27, 2021)

Uhhhhh, I live in [REDACTED BY ORDER OF O5-3] and shipping fees are too high..


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 5, 2021)

I made this thread for fun since I won't go online for a couple of weeks now: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-unofficial-cubing-scp-thread.79870/

Just for fun!

Oh and also, PLL is 100% completed! I'm now doing F2L algs from cubeskills!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 12, 2021)

Mayday, mayday requesting help! Since I haven't touched my cube in a while, my parents let me take it out and solve with it for just a bit. Since it's almost been a week, I'm a bit.... rusty. My cross has again gone back up to 5 seconds. I can find a good cross solution, but I can't execute it fast. Also, F2L is better, about 9 seconds on average. But 2LOLL is now up at 7 seconds. And PLL is better, at 6. So on average I'm mostly getting those 28 second solves. How do I improve? Please help!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 12, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Mayday, mayday requesting help! Since I haven't touched my cube in a while, my parents let me take it out and solve with it for just a bit. Since it's almost been a week, I'm a bit.... rusty. My cross has again gone back up to 5 seconds. I can find a good cross solution, but I can't execute it fast. Also, F2L is better, about 9 seconds on average. But 2LOLL is now up at 7 seconds. And PLL is better, at 6. So on average I'm mostly getting those 28 second solves. How do I improve? Please help!


I think just practise should help out. Drill some algs, particularly the 2LOLL ones. They’ll improve your alg execution and also help with cross TPS.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 12, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Mayday, mayday requesting help! Since I haven't touched my cube in a while, my parents let me take it out and solve with it for just a bit. Since it's almost been a week, I'm a bit.... rusty. My cross has again gone back up to 5 seconds. I can find a good cross solution, but I can't execute it fast. Also, F2L is better, about 9 seconds on average. But 2LOLL is now up at 7 seconds. And PLL is better, at 6. So on average I'm mostly getting those 28 second solves. How do I improve? Please help!


sounds like cross is a rough patch. Work on the jperm videos on cross.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 20, 2021)

So. Exams where we have to write are over. Only MCQ option exams left. So my mom allowed me to clean my cube out with a toothbrush and a piece of cloth. I disassembled my cube for the VERY FIRST TIME, and cleaned it out. Now before this opportunity, my dad wouldn’t let me take the cube apart at all. The first time I took my Warrior W apart, my dad had to put everything in, BUT HE PUT IN THE CORNER LAST. It broke. I had to throw it away. RIP QiYi Warrior W. This time, I watched Z3Cubing’s vid and finally I put it back together. Satisfied. (WCA if you read this please add an event of disassembling a cube and putting it back together) Oh and also on Wednesday me and my friends are gonna have a cube race! There is one kid in my class who is sub-30 like me. The rest are all sub 1 minute. So wish me luck guys! It’s gonna be round based:

-Prelims
-Quarter finals
-Semi Finals
-Finals


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 27, 2021)

Alright so I need help getting to sub-24. I've been hovering at the edge getting 23s and 24s sometimes 25s. I close. Yesterday, I got a full 23 average, and today I'm getting lots of PB averages. My F2L is fast, but sometimes it ends around like 16 seconds into a solve after 2.5 seconds cross. OLL needs some work, but PLL is ok. Lots of PB averaages today as well as a couple sub 20 solves. Please help!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 27, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Alright so I need help getting to sub-24. I've been hovering at the edge getting 23s and 24s sometimes 25s. I close. Yesterday, I got a full 23 average, and today I'm getting lots of PB averages. My F2L is fast, but sometimes it ends around like 16 seconds into a solve after 2.5 seconds cross. OLL needs some work, but PLL is ok. Lots of PB averaages today as well as a couple sub 20 solves. Please help!


I’d learn full PLL if you haven’t, start learning OLL after that, and just keep doing solves to improve your F2L lookahead.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm bored, and I enjoy learning algs. So I started full OLL. Here's the ones I know and learnt today:
-OLL 28
-OLL 57
-OLL 21-27
-OLL 37
-OLL 51
-OLL 6
-OLL 33
-OLL 45
So far I guess that's all I know. 
Total Alg count: 14
Not bad. I might incorporate these into my solves soon. Algs are from this site: jperm.net


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 22, 2021)

So I took a break from 3x3 for a while because I love 4x4, and now I'm back! I will continue with OLL for now. So does anyone know any other algs for A perms? I want to switch as the lefty one is kind of slow for me.


----------



## the dnf master (Apr 27, 2021)

I just use the standard A perms using my right hand, although I am aware that the lefty a perms are optimal. You should just drill them more, and naturally they will get faster.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 28, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> So I took a break from 3x3 for a while because I love 4x4, and now I'm back! I will continue with OLL for now. So does anyone know any other algs for A perms? I want to switch as the lefty one is kind of slow for me.


Use l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 and x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R



the dnf master said:


> I just use the standard A perms using my right hand, although I am aware that the lefty a perms are optimal. You should just drill them more, and naturally they will get faster.


Righty A perms are optimal. Git gud at lefty D2s pls.


----------



## the dnf master (Apr 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Use l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 and x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
> 
> 
> Righty A perms are optimal. Git gud at lefty D2s pls.


If you're starting out, then righty a perms are optimal, but when you finish learning OLL and PLL, you find that using the lefty a perms are essential if you want to predict pll


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 28, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> If you're starting out, then righty a perms are optimal, but when you finish learning OLL and PLL, you find that using the lefty a perms are essential if you want to predict pll


If you wanna sacrifice a faster alg just for the sake of ROLL and JOLL then yes, lefty A perms are worth it.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 15, 2021)

How's the alg learning going? Did ou get distracted by 4x4 again?


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (May 15, 2021)

TBH, I haven't been doing cubing recently because I have a lot of work to do. Our school is giving us a lot of assignments, and I have been working overtime to finish them. Also, weekly exams started and well, they were easy but I still had to study. Summer vacation is probably going to start next week and I definitely will resume cubing!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 15, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> TBH, I haven't been doing cubing recently because I have a lot of work to do. Our school is giving us a lot of assignments, and I have been working overtime to finish them. Also, weekly exams started and well, they were easy but I still had to study. Summer vacation is probably going to start next week and I definitely will resume cubing!


Understandable. the last week of school was super stressful for me.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (May 29, 2021)

I guess an explanation is in order. I haven't been cubing. My school has been giving like 10 assignments a day. So I've been working on those. In that process, I couldn't find the time to cube. But, I promise I'm finally back, not like anyone cares but I am. So, since our school finally announced summer vacation, I'll cube a lot more. Also, I switched to CubeDesk.


Spoiler: Spoiler



Sorry not sorry for the pfp! I'll changeit after a day.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I guess an explanation is in order. I haven't been cubing. My school has been giving like 10 assignments a day. So I've been working on those. In that process, I couldn't find the time to cube. But, I promise I'm finally back, not like anyone cares but I am. So, since our school finally announced summer vacation, I'll cube a lot more. Also, I switched to CubeDesk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


I really found Rick Astley on the forums


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jun 11, 2021)

So ummm, I was cubing yesterday. Since I was bored of grinding 3x3, I went for my 4x4. I was heading back to my seat when, I uhhhh... stepped on my laptop's charging end. It literally put a hole in my foot. So my cubing activities have been halted for a bit. I will get back to it tommorow tho.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jun 12, 2021)

Bad news. I had to get a shot because I stepped on the charger thing, so now my left hand feels like lead and I can't even lift it. The doc said that it should be gone by tommorow so... I guess cubing is over for today. I might try OH in spite of this tho.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jun 24, 2021)

Alright, so CSUL is coming up, and I'm preparing for that. I have noticed tho that I have gotten slower at 3x3. During F2L, I often find myself slowing down to look for pieces, and during PLL, I sometimes go REALLY fast but mess up. I guess this is due to the fact that I have gotten rusty, so I will be grinding a lot more. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 24, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Alright, so CSUL is coming up, and I'm preparing for that. I have noticed tho that I have gotten slower at 3x3. During F2L, I often find myself slowing down to look for pieces, and during PLL, I sometimes go REALLY fast but mess up. I guess this is due to the fact that I have gotten rusty, so I will be grinding a lot more. Anyone have any tips?


Just practise, is what you need, I’d say. If you drill the PLL algs, you’ll be less prone to messing up, and practicing F2L will help with lookahead.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 24, 2021)

what is csul?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 24, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> what is csul?


Can't See Upper Layer. It's when you predict the entire LL so you don't even have to look at it.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 25, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> what is csul?


Cubelelo Speedcubing Un-Locked(an online monthly comp organized by cubelelo.com)

@cuberbutnotacuber I'm participaing in CSUL too!!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice! So I was drilling PLL and saw that most of the time, I was Sub-4 on all PLL cases. Does that mean I have to reduce OLL time to 3 seconds to get to sub-20?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Nice! So I was drilling PLL and saw that most of the time, I was Sub-4 on all PLL cases. Does that mean I have to reduce OLL time to 3 seconds to get to sub-20?


I’d recommend using this tool from CubeSkills to figure out what part of your solves you need to work on. Do an average of 50 while using the splits function on csTimer, then input those times into the spreadsheet. The sheet will then tell you what you need to work on the most!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 27, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Nice! So I was drilling PLL and saw that most of the time, I was Sub-4 on all PLL cases. Does that mean I have to reduce OLL time to 3 seconds to get to sub-20?


I'd say get your PLLs down to sub 2.5 and OLLs sub 2. That and a sub 15 Cross +F2L should get you down to sub 20. Also use that tool that @BenChristman1 linked.
(Also finishing full OLL would help a lot)


----------



## LBr (Jun 27, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Nice! So I was drilling PLL and saw that most of the time, I was Sub-4 on all PLL cases. Does that mean I have to reduce OLL time to 3 seconds to get to sub-20?


you probably should get a bit lower than that for sub 20 (but you're close). Personally i average 13 and can execute all plls except n perms sub-2. I can also get sub 0.9 Ub perms and sub 1 h perms (inconsistent I know)


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jul 16, 2021)

Alright, alright I've definitely slowed down a bit since I was last active on the forums. I guess I feel like my cube is kinda slow, but I'm not turning that fast either. It's just F2L that slows me down, and maybe PLL. So I have decided to give 30 minutes after my classes to 3x3. I'm also going to try to make new ideos every week, and I really haven't gotten to making a thank you video for 100 subs. So I'll do that in a video. When my QiYi timer arrives, I'll be using that instead of the keyboard because I think that would help me in practicing for comps. And funny story, in my Social Science exam, they actually gave the answer sheet instead of the actual question paper lol. They had to redo the entire paper. So yeah. I'm really excited for my b-day and the timer. I'll work on improving 3x3, because that would help me even more on 4x4. I will learn the basic F2L algs from cubeskills. And I definitely will cube every day from now on.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jul 17, 2021)

I was practicing today, and my cube just felt great. I was able to turn at my top speed, F2L got a bit easier, and I got down to a Sub-23 average again. So around 22 seconds per solve. I'm okay with the lefty A perms because of.. ahem... r moves (not R). And do I need an audio adapter for the QiYi timer for Chromebook? I have the cable from my headphones. And does anyone know a good camera angle? I need it for a vid I'm making.

Thanks!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 17, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I was practicing today, and my cube just felt great. I was able to turn at my top speed, F2L got a bit easier, and I got down to a Sub-23 average again. So around 22 seconds per solve. I'm okay with the lefty A perms because of.. ahem... r moves (not R). And do I need an audio adapter for the QiYi timer for Chromebook? I have the cable from my headphones. And does anyone know a good camera angle? I need it for a vid I'm making.
> 
> Thanks!


Assuming that you’re in the US, and can order from Amazon, you should buy the 2 things that I’ll link below. One of them is an audio/microphone splitter. You’ll want to plug the male end into your audio/mic port on your Chromebook. The second link is for a 3.5 mm to 2.5 mm cable. The 2.5 mm end should go into your timer (make sure that the timer is 2.5 mm; that’s what most of them are, but I’m not sure about the Qiyi), and the 3.5 mm end should go into the microphone port on the splitter. Hopefully this works for you!

https://www.amazon.com/Headphone-Sp...plitter&qid=1626536097&sprefix=3.5+mm+&sr=8-3

https://www.amazon.com/Syncwire-Bra...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 17, 2021)

ur pfp funy


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jul 18, 2021)

The QiYi has a 3.5 mm to 3.5mm and which is actually very convenient. I decided I don't need an audio adapter for now at least. So I gues I'm good! My cubes will most likely arrive today, after my b-day I have a math exam! So I'm studying for that. And I guess my pfp funy.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Aug 3, 2021)

Spent a whole hour practicing today. Here are the results. *f1 theme music plays*
3x3:
Best single: 15.52
Best mo3: 17.37
Best ao5: 18.27
Best ao12: 18.96
Best ao25: 19.81
Best ao50: 20.56
Best ao100: 21.31 
Long way to go until sub-20!

Pyraminx:
Best single: 2.91
Best mo3: 6.21 
Best ao12: 8.68 
Best ao25: 10.01
I'm currently around sub 11 or maybe 12 on pyra!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Aug 18, 2021)

Welp, I have good news and bad news. 


Spoiler: Good news



I have new cuber friends who watch my vids and are also relatives of my classmates. Very nice. 2nd, I have been getting better at planning out cross during inspection, and F2L now being finished around 11 seconds. Just some OLL and PLL practice and I might just make it to Sub-20!





Spoiler: Bad news



My half-yearly exams are coming up. So that means more time spent on studies and less time on cubing. I think I'm only going to cube for 30 mins a day until my Half-Yearly exams end (or maybe even longer). Unlike last year, we have to give our exams with our videos switched on, which I think is a great idea. 2nd, I'm going to focus on other hobbies now, like Guitar, which I have had a greater respect for ever since one of the machine heads fell off. This doesn't mean I'm quitting, it just means less time for cubing. Once this year ends though, I definitely will cube more.



That's pretty much it. I will post weekly updates though pertaining to my progress in cubing! Maybe like an average a day or what algs I learnt! I might participate in the CSUL in October, and for the time being, I'm primarily going to focus on 3x3, at least until I get to sub 20.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 18, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Welp, I have good news and bad news.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Good news
> ...


Wait, machine heads?


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

Tip: Study first, then cube. (Or do OH.) Also do not cube in class. Cube when your done.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Aug 24, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Tip: Study first, then cube. (Or do OH.) Also do not cube in class. Cube when your done.


That's what I do. I cube from 2:30 because that's when our activity class ends.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Aug 24, 2021)

Alright, so I spent about 30+ minutes today. Here are the results. 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-08-24
solves/total: 228/229

single
best: 13.52
worst: 26.76

mean of 3
current: 17.30 (σ = 5.27)
best: 16.10 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 5
current: 17.34 (σ = 3.52)
best: 16.80 (σ = 0.19)

avg of 12
current: 17.58 (σ = 2.39)
best: 17.58 (σ = 2.39)

avg of 25
current: 18.83 (σ = 2.23)
best: 18.83 (σ = 2.23)

avg of 50
current: 19.16 (σ = 1.92)
best: 19.16 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 100
current: 20.07 (σ = 1.88)
best: 20.07 (σ = 1.88)

avg of 200
current: 21.32 (σ = 2.24)
best: 21.32 (σ = 2.24)

Average: 21.55 (σ = 2.26)
Mean: 21.45

I only got 1 DNF, and that was when I messed up my A Perm. Pretty proud with my results today, although OLL could use some work. Cube was in good shape today. I also would have practiced some Pyra, but I have HY exams on the 16th of September. Oh well. If I get more free time, I will clean out my cube and set it up. It's getting pretty nasty, more nasty than the Maze I would say.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 24, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Alright, so I spent about 30+ minutes today. Here are the results.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-08-24
> solves/total: 228/229
> ...


What cube is this?


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Aug 24, 2021)

The RS3M. I haven't cleaned it out in like, 5 months so yeah.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 11, 2021)

Just finished exporting all my csTimer solves to CubeDesk, hopefully nothing went wrong and I can continue solving. CubeDesk seems more efficient, and while I have been using it, i hadn't switched to it yet.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 12, 2021)

Good news. My half yearly exams will end on the 5th and from that day onwards I'll be able to cube to my heart's content! albeit for one day. For now, study hard and work hard, and reap my rewards later. I've also recieved news of the RS3M 2021, and I'll get that if I get:


-100 in Math
-100 in Science
-98+ in English
Math and English are the first exams, with Science being the 4th. That doesn't mean I can do bad in the other exams. I have to get at least a 98 in SST and 2nd Language for the cube. 

That's really it. I'll leave an update after the exams.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 13, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Good news. My half yearly exams will end on the 5th and from that day onwards I'll be able to cube to my heart's content! albeit for one day. For now, study hard and work hard, and reap my rewards later. I've also recieved news of the RS3M 2021, and I'll get that if I get:
> 
> 
> -100 in Math
> ...


Good luck! (it seems kinda impossible)
Hope you get your RS3M 2021!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 13, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Just finished exporting all my csTimer solves to CubeDesk, hopefully nothing went wrong and I can continue solving. CubeDesk seems more efficient, and while I have been using it, i hadn't switched to it yet.


You can????
I really need to export right now


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 13, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> (it seems kinda impossible)


it is possible tho


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> it is possible tho


I guess so.
It is just really difficult, but if you do do it then I'll bow down to you as I will never ever be able to replicate that feat.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 14, 2021)

Backup plan if I don't score high marks:

Christmas.

Jk but if it doesn't go according to plan then I've already formulated my backup plan.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 14, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> I guess so.
> It is just really difficult, but if you do do it then I'll bow down to you as I will never ever be able to replicate that feat.


(I've done it several times, so I'm talking out of experience here)

It's actually real easy if you don't postpone your studies to the last 3 or 4 weeks before the exam.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> (I've done it several times, so I'm talking out of experience here)
> 
> It's actually real easy if you don't postpone your studies to the last 3 or 4 weeks before the exam.


I wish I had 3-4 weeks. I have 2 days until C.Sc and 6 until Math. I have been studying beforehand, but ya know, you just get those butterflies sometimes.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 14, 2021)

All those seem really strict for a $14 cube. I consider myself a very good student, but I know that I would never get a 100 on a final. Unless the finals where you live are way easier than here? Another alternative is to just buy the thing yourself. It’s not that hard.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> All those seem really strict for a $14 cube. I consider myself a very good student, but I know that I would never get a 100 on a final. Unless the finals where you live are way easier than here? Another alternative is to just buy the thing yourself. It’s not that hard.


Lol our school started in April and we're giving our Midterms. My mom and dad don't accept that, and since it's near an exam, I want to earn the cube, not buy it. A person can buy their way to the top of F1, but can still be slower than everyone else. I prefer to work hard and get the cube. And no, the finals in my school aren't easier than the PSSAs or any other types of finals. (Yes, I've given the PSSAs). 14$ here is roughly 1029 rupees. That's... yeah. Plus, whats the point? My mom and dad already set the goals so I can't change their mind. I did that last year for a 4x4 and a 2x2. I usually ask for cubes after annuals, but since the 2021's coming up, I asked for it after the half yearly (that and the syllabus is easier). My mom and dad always set high goals for anything, so I try my best to excel in those. Plus, I have a backup plan if the ducks fly north: Christmas


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 15, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Lol our school started in April and we're giving our Midterms. My mom and dad don't accept that, and since it's near an exam, I want to earn the cube, not buy it. A person can buy their way to the top of F1, but can still be slower than everyone else. I prefer to work hard and get the cube. And no, the finals in my school aren't easier than the PSSAs or any other types of finals. (Yes, I've given the PSSAs). 14$ here is roughly 1029 rupees. That's... yeah. Plus, whats the point? My mom and dad already set the goals so I can't change their mind. I did that last year for a 4x4 and a 2x2. I usually ask for cubes after annuals, but since the 2021's coming up, I asked for it after the half yearly (that and the syllabus is easier). My mom and dad always set high goals for anything, so I try my best to excel in those. Plus, I have a backup plan if the ducks fly north: Christmas


sounds similar to my condition except for the christmas idea


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 28, 2021)

Alright, so the first week of exams is over. That means:

-Math
-English
-S.Sc
The second week has started, and due to a storm, Science got delayed until Friday. So that's good. Bad News: I have 2L first. Which means its going to be hard. On the bright side tho, there's going to be no 5 mark questions in Literature! Yahoo! Science is going to be good, English is good, and Math went the best, so I think I might be able to get the cube!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 29, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> On the bright side tho, there's going to be no 5 mark questions in Literature! Yahoo!


wow we hate the same thing!!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 8, 2021)

Had a session yesterday which was ruined by the Big Chungus song, but made decent progress. Still stuck on that 21.xx average, so I'm aiming to learn full OLL to aid me in getting to Sub 20. The thing is, I just have these pauses after every step, which is annoying, but I can't stop it. So I'm also practicing slow solves. My V Perm alg is slow, so does anyone have any recommendations for a new V Perm alg?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Had a session yesterday which was ruined by the Big Chungus song, but made decent progress. Still stuck on that 21.xx average, so I'm aiming to learn full OLL to aid me in getting to Sub 20. The thing is, I just have these pauses after every step, which is annoying, but I can't stop it. So I'm also practicing slow solves. My V Perm alg is slow, so does anyone have any recommendations for a new V Perm alg?


1)R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' UD' R2 U' R2 D R2
2)R' U R U' R' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' f R
3)inverse of 1
4)F' U F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
5)inverse of 4


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 1)R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' UD' R2 U' R2 D R2
> 2)R' U R U' R' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' f R
> 3)inverse of 1
> 4)F' U F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
> 5)inverse of 4


I'm actually ok with rotations, not everything has to be rotationless.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 1)R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' UD' R2 U' R2 D R2
> 2)R' U R U' R' f' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' f R
> 3)inverse of 1
> 4)F' U F' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
> 5)inverse of 4


I currently use 3 for whatever reason


cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Had a session yesterday which was ruined by the Big Chungus song, but made decent progress. Still stuck on that 21.xx average, so I'm aiming to learn full OLL to aid me in getting to Sub 20. The thing is, I just have these pauses after every step, which is annoying, but I can't stop it. So I'm also practicing slow solves. My V Perm alg is slow, so does anyone have any recommendations for a new V Perm alg?


Practice will help get rid of that, but for the first couple of steps, try inspect the cross fully and consistently do it blindfolded if you haven’t already, and use that time to start looking for F2L pieces.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I'm actually ok with rotations, not everything has to be rotationless.


I use the RUyF one and it kinda sucks. I also need a new v perm. (And random thing but are you attending ultimatecuber0418s online cubing comp?)


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I use the RUyF one and it kinda sucks. I also need a new v perm. (And random thing but are you attending ultimatecuber0418s online cubing comp?)


Unfortunately I am not, because I don't want people to see my e-mail address. I usually only attend CSUL, which is kind of the same thing, but it doesn't reveal the email.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I'm actually ok with rotations, not everything has to be rotationless.


But still, rotationless algs are SIGNIFICANTLY faster than algs with rotations, especially for last layer algs
(this applies only to mid-alg rotations)


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> But still, rotationless algs are SIGNIFICANTLY faster than algs with rotations, especially for last layer algs
> (this applies only to mid-alg rotations)


Yes yes I know, but they usually sacrifice on easier turns. With a regrip, things become much easier. I'll experiment with your algs when I get the time!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I use the RUyF one and it kinda sucks. I also need a new v perm. (And random thing but are you attending ultimatecuber0418s online cubing comp?)


And I still use the RUFy V perm which I can sub-1.8 on it.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 9, 2021)

ARGGGHHH I have a competitive exam, the ISTSE on November 7th! So that means even more pressure now! And it's only two days before another exam, and its 5 days after yet another exam! When will I get to cube? And I think from next week onwards, we'll have holidays, but we'll be getting Holiday Home Assignments! I just can't get a break to cube!


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 9, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> ARGGGHHH I have a competitive exam, the ISTSE on November 7th! So that means even more pressure now! And it's only two days before another exam, and its 5 days after yet another exam! When will I get to cube? And I think from next week onwards, we'll have holidays, but we'll be getting Holiday Home Assignments! I just can't get a break to cube!


wait till you're in high school lol


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 9, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> wait till you're in high school lol


I will be in two years, and then I have to study for CBSE boards, the most important exam of my ENTIRE life, and then in 12th Grade, I'll have the IIT JEEs, so yeah, I have a difficult road ahead of me.


----------



## LBr (Oct 9, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> ARGGGHHH I have a competitive exam, the ISTSE on November 7th! So that means even more pressure now! And it's only two days before another exam, and its 5 days after yet another exam! When will I get to cube? And I think from next week onwards, we'll have holidays, but we'll be getting Holiday Home Assignments! I just can't get a break to cube!


It might be best to put off improving until the work is over. Probs cube like 20-30 min a day if you can, because then you can guarantee you won't lose your lookahead, and when there is less work, improve then


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 9, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> ARGGGHHH I have a competitive exam, the ISTSE on November 7th! So that means even more pressure now! And it's only two days before another exam, and its 5 days after yet another exam! When will I get to cube? And I think from next week onwards, we'll have holidays, but we'll be getting Holiday Home Assignments! I just can't get a break to cube!


Good luck!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 12, 2021)

Alright. My holidays started today, and I don't think they're going to give us HHAs, so that's good. IN order to improve, I'll be taking part in the Weekly Comps, because they're kinda like comps, but not really. I'll be doing this along with CSUL (if i don't have a major exam, but its only once a month, so I think I'm good.) In other news, my 4x4 popped, so I spent the whole evening reassembling it. Ya know that feeling when you're almost done, but you realize that you forgot to put in a small edge bracket on the second layer? Yeah, that happened to me. anyway, that's my status as of now. I've put of OLL, but I'll restart it during this period.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 12, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> ARGGGHHH I have a competitive exam, the ISTSE on November 7th! So that means even more pressure now! And it's only two days before another exam, and its 5 days after yet another exam! When will I get to cube? And I think from next week onwards, we'll have holidays, but we'll be getting Holiday Home Assignments! I just can't get a break to cube!


Ooh good luck man!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 20, 2021)

Progress update: I have progressed from sub 22 to sub 21 on 3x3, sub 2:11 to sub 2:09 on 4x4 and sub 20 to sub 16 on pyraminx. The bad news is my cube is locking up a lot more than it did before. I was doing an A Perm, and it locked up approximately 19 times. I did tighten it, but that made the cube slow and it still locked up. Any fixes?


----------



## riovqn (Oct 20, 2021)

Lube it maybe?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 20, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Progress update: I have progressed from sub 22 to sub 21 on 3x3, sub 2:11 to sub 2:09 on 4x4 and sub 20 to sub 16 on pyraminx. The bad news is my cube is locking up a lot more than it did before. I was doing an A Perm, and it locked up approximately 19 times. I did tighten it, but that made the cube slow and it still locked up. Any fixes?


Take it apart and clean every piece. Trust me, it helps.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Take it apart and clean every piece. Trust me, it helps.


That's what I'm going to do (if i get the time)


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Oct 28, 2021)

Status update: Haven't been finding much time to cube because of the ISTSE and weekly exams, but I still squeeze in a 10 minute session whenever i can. Also, my mouse broke, so I haven't been able to edit the vid, but I ordered a new one and its coming soon! Also ordered headphones because my old ones don't work on one side anymore (100 reactions if you can guess). They look pretty cool, but I've officially reached sub 21! My next goal is sub 20, so I think if I practice for just a little bit longer, SUB 20!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Nov 18, 2021)

Yep. I'm back. So after the ISTSEs, now we have ANTHE. Which I have registered for. BUT, I have given myself respite for 60 minutes, during which I can cube (after online classes). So yep. I've gone up to sub 22 again, but I think I'll shed that off soon. The reason I wasn't online was I had cousins over, and they literally just wanted to go,"Hey cool cube. Can I try" and the next thing you know, my cube's on the ground. So that's why. Anyway, now I positively will cube for a minimum of 30 mins a day. Still learning OLL, still practicing F2L tho. So any tips to help me learn faster (other than drilling)? Thanks


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Nov 20, 2021)

Alright. So today I drilled OLLs, and let's just say, it didn't go too well. My cube just kept locking up. Annoying. So I learnt some new OLLs. I want to prioritize the harder ones first, kinda like homework. After learning a few, I did an ao12. My solves were:

Solve 1: 21.42
Solve 2: 20.53
Solve 3: 19.71
Solve 4: 22.18
Solve 5: 18.42
Solve 6: 20.59
Solve 7: 20.34
Solve 8: 20.51
Solve 9: 23.19
Solve 10: 20.03
Solve 11: 19.34
Solve 12: 24.12

= 20.86

I had a huge lockup on solve 12, therefore halting my F2L for 1 second. I also need to start using better fingertricks but I don't know where to start.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 21, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I also need to start using better fingertricks but I don't know where to start.


Do untimed solves where you turn as accurately as possible. Also watch this and this for your last layer algs and fingertricks.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Nov 24, 2021)

So today, after an engaging round of Skribbl, I cubed. I cleaned my 3x3 out, lubed it, and got straight to... learning? Yes. I continued with OLL, focusing on the DOT SHAPES. *dun dun dun* . That's currently my goal. Finish harder OLLs first, then go to easier ones (like I mentioned 2 posts above). Hooray! (side note: I didn't complete any though because I'm lazy and didn't want to drill). Then, after about 20 minutes of learning, I practiced some new fingertricks. Definitely helped me in my 5 solves that I did (because I had classes from 2). Solves:

-19.46
-20.90
-20.41
-18.45
-19.39

=19.72

Happy with the average, but overall, still sub 21.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 25, 2022)

I owe an explanation. On the surface, it may seem like I'm one of those accounts who just posted for a year or two, and then just left. But I promise, there's more to it than that. I've been busy. Exams suppressed my desire to cube, like the Iron Fist of the Empire pushing down and oppressing the inhabitants of a galaxy, far, far away. In this case, the Empire was my school. Once that ended, I had to go to my home town. After that, I just didn't want to do anything. I was afraid to look at my cube, let alone cube. Then, since I had nothing to do, I decided to finish my Lego sets from like 2-3 years ago. The only ones which were broken were 75060 and 75212. Those two took a week. And then my books came. I've officially entered the ecosystem of learning, rote memorization, writing and repeat. I just don't have the spirit to cube atm. I will come back someday. But I don't think that's today. 

This was just a small update.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 14, 2022)

Today I felt like something was missing. I played Table Tennis, but that hole wasn't filled in. So I cubed. I'm relearning some of my PLL algs because I've forgotten them. Currently, the ones I have relearned are:


-F Perm
-Ra Perm
-Rb Perm

I'm trying to do V, but I keep messing up. Also, my cube feels a bit loose even though I've tensioned it and adjusted the springs. Any advice?




Spoiler: PS



I also played the old LEGO TFA game. It's ok, but I went straight to cubing after that. If I can, I'm going to ask for the following during "summer" vacay:
-LEGO TSS
-Tornado V2M
-DNM
-Audio Splitter Cable



Spoiler: ++



It isn't summer vacation because everyday here is like summer.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 14, 2022)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I owe an explanation. On the surface, it may seem like I'm one of those accounts who just posted for a year or two, and then just left. But I promise, there's more to it than that. I've been busy. Exams suppressed my desire to cube, like the Iron Fist of the Empire pushing down and oppressing the inhabitants of a galaxy, far, far away. In this case, the Empire was my school. Once that ended, I had to go to my home town. After that, I just didn't want to do anything. I was afraid to look at my cube, let alone cube. Then, since I had nothing to do, I decided to finish my Lego sets from like 2-3 years ago. The only ones which were broken were 75060 and 75212. Those two took a week. And then my books came. I've officially entered the ecosystem of learning, rote memorization, writing and repeat. I just don't have the spirit to cube atm. I will come back someday. But I don't think that's today.
> 
> This was just a small update.


I have kinda glanced through this thread about your progression to achieve sub 10 over the last year and as you've mentioned, you've seemed to have lost some motivation to cube and I don't blame you, achieving sub 10 takes years of hard-core dedication and learning. I started cubing 3 years ago and lost interest for about a year in between and haven't progressed past the lower 20s since I had begun. Balancing education and the many other occurrences in life only add to this challenge and I'm guessing that you've come to understand this through your cubing progression. I'm started many other projects like this in my life and some I simply couldn't continue due to the lack of motivation and preserverance I had. As time goes on the challenge does in a way become harder mentally, but it all comes down to how much you want to achieve your goal. But you also need to be mindful of your other goals in life and most importantly, get your priorities straight, which, when looking back through this thread, it seems that you have with your education and studies. So what I'm trying to say is if you really want this, your gonna have to go in and stay in this with a mindset ankowledging how hard it will be, and how much effort you'll have to put in mentally, which you seem to have done quite well throughout this past year. Im not trying to criticize you or condemn you for taking breaks or loosing interest, but I want you to know that although learning CFOP, practicing algorithms, improving finger tricks, learning look ahead, developing full OLL and PLL recognition, and learning more tips and tricks to effectively execute your solves are very important, the most important is acquiring a level of preserverance and motivation that can get you through thick and thin when achieving your goal. Either way, if you decide to continue your goal of sub 10 or just casually cube, the decision is completely up to you and what you feel is worthwhile.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 15, 2022)

crazycuber36 said:


> I have kinda glanced through this thread about your progression to achieve sub 10 over the last year and as you've mentioned, you've seemed to have lost some motivation to cube and I don't blame you, achieving sub 10 takes years of hard-core dedication and learning. I started cubing 3 years ago and lost interest for about a year in between and haven't progressed past the lower 20s since I had begun. Balancing education and the many other occurrences in life only add to this challenge and I'm guessing that you've come to understand this through your cubing progression. I'm started many other projects like this in my life and some I simply couldn't continue due to the lack of motivation and preserverance I had. As time goes on the challenge does in a way become harder mentally, but it all comes down to how much you want to achieve your goal. But you also need to be mindful of your other goals in life and most importantly, get your priorities straight, which, when looking back through this thread, it seems that you have with your education and studies. So what I'm trying to say is if you really want this, your gonna have to go in and stay in this with a mindset ankowledging how hard it will be, and how much effort you'll have to put in mentally, which you seem to have done quite well throughout this past year. Im not trying to criticize you or condemn you for taking breaks or loosing interest, but I want you to know that although learning CFOP, practicing algorithms, improving finger tricks, learning look ahead, developing full OLL and PLL recognition, and learning more tips and tricks to effectively execute your solves are very important, the most important is acquiring a level of preserverance and motivation that can get you through thick and thin when achieving your goal. Either way, if you decide to continue your goal of sub 10 or just casually cube, the decision is completely up to you and what you feel is worthwhile.


Thanks. I have been hit with a blast of fresh energy since, well, yesterday. Cubing is inseperable. I want this. I want to be sub 10. I'll work harder, balance it with studies, and I'll have fun. This is my POV: If I'm not having fun learning and memorizing, I just stop and go do other things. Once I'm refreshed, I come back to cubing (when I'm allowed, of course). But I love it. I left because I wasn't progressing. I was stuck and I was getting frustrated at myself. It sucked. It drained me of motivation and it suppressed my will to study. Because I HAD to become faster. Coming back after a month or two, I feel like I can learn again. It feels like the days where I didn't know anything, where I actually had fun learning. Relearning these algs and striving to get faster feels good. So atm, I'm going to work harder. I will get faster. I know the risks, and I'm fully prepared to face them. This time, I have a way around the blockade.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 15, 2022)

I did 22 solves today, can't figure out how to export so:

1: 24.45
2: 24.45
3: 21.76
4: 19.78
5: 15.96 (pure luck)
6: 19.50
7: DNF
8: 23.31
9: DNF
10: 22.50 (+2 so 24.50)
11: 22.04
12: 22.17
13: 17.24
14: 21.60
15: 17.02
16: 22.22
17: 24.70
18: 14.10
19: 18.77
20: 24.33
21: 23.16
22: 21.16

I forgot J Perm on 9, and on 7 I messed up. On 8, I had a U2 left so +2. Plenty of unexpected sub 20s plus a 14.10 which was OLL skip. I tried turning as fast as I can, but that just made the cube unstable so I left that. I just keep glancing at the time in the middle of a solve. That's why I lost time on 1,2,17,20 and 21.


----------

